

Technology behind LinkedIn Signal - yarapavan
http://sna-projects.com/blog/2010/10/linkedin-signal-a-look-under-the-hood/

======
aditya
Intriguing post, but for some vague reason their approach sounds overly
complex.

I haven't thought about this in any detail but the problem they're trying to
solve with Signal is allowing you to search and filter your
social/professional stream, but I suppose the volume of data they're dealing
with super high which is why they need faceted search and a "distributed
realtime searchable database"

Or perhaps it just sounds complicated because there's way too many buzzwords
in the post.

The distributed messaging queue (Kafka) sound cool though.

